# Mabuhay, new here.



## Jeremy DB Matlock (Apr 4, 2014)

Hey guys Name is Jeremy or you can call me DB. I was wandering around the interweb, and stumbled on to here when I was looking for info on shipping house hold items to the PI. 

A little about me: Ex military, now contractor living in South Korea. I have lived here for 9 years. I'm married to a filipina from Davao. We have one child. Each and every time I get on the plane to come back here to Korea it gets harder not to just send an email and say "I quit".

I've been traveling back and forth to the PI specifically Davao for 6 years. I've speant a total of about 8 months there if you add them all together. The wife and I are always looking for a place to make our home. Right now it's a toss up between Davao, Palawan and Siargao. Who knows. 

Anywho, hello all. Hope to gain some good knowledge from you guys, and maybe even have a few beers with you in the future.

~DB
(What? No beer smileys?)


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't blame you Jeremy sounds like you earned the right to take a break and enjoy life while you can, now all that needs to happen is that you allow yourself to enjoy life....LOL, do it!

I could only manage 20 years in the Navy and that was enough for me I did work for an additional 7 years as a civilian before I came to my senses and retired here, sure became lonely, my wife wanted to live in the Philippines (she spent more time here) she got bored in the US.

Next step would be an Immigrant card application and 13a Visa that will allow you to stay here without having to leave, you can get your application online for the Philippine Consulate in the US for your home state or best to use your local Philippine Consulate if they have an office in S Korea.


----------



## rpmorley (Oct 30, 2012)

Jeremy, the Philippine Consulate is across the street from Yongson Garrison in Seoul, up from the commissary gate. That is where I pursued my ACR and asawa's dual citizenship business.


----------

